# New log on Instagram repping GearPro & Anasci



## lycan Venom (Oct 18, 2019)

I set up a private account @lycan.venom on Instagram. I know most of ya'll are old farts or like me and don't do social media but figured it was time some one normal like a regular joe father and husband non competing npcc/ifbb person just kept shit real for the public. I'll post daily work out photos & videos, meal prep recipes, and vlogs talking about AAS and just speaking on things I have experience with. Would like to engage any of you during live video work outs and start conversations. I'll let the pros and aspiring trainers give all the b.s. training routine crap.. I just want to stick to the average joe dad bod guy and gym rat noob to advance steroid talk. 

I'm using strictly GearPro's Biotech and in my 1st week of the cycle and 4th day of work out routine. I'll get all the specifics as I usually do on here on the instagram. 

I aim to bring new members to the anasci board and help out all the sponsors not just gearpro but it is a gearpro log (non sponsored at this time).

https://instagram.com/lycan.venom?igshid=uyetsstolxne


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 22, 2019)

View attachment 25153First glance teaser video up.
https://instagram.com/lycan.venom?igshid=i8tk1xingii6

Running:
Test E 400mg
Tren E 200mg
Dbol 25mg
Adrol 25mg

Current weight 215lbs bf? (High)

Still working out the details on diet and what exercises I can perform on the powertech leverage gym to my advantage.


----------



## lycan Venom (Oct 25, 2019)

New videos added. Watch me go from pudgy dad bod to a fit physique.


----------

